# magging a penn squall



## magspa (Apr 11, 2013)

I am thinking of magging my star drag 40. Not sure if I should go with 1/4" or 3/8" mags. I was going to get that kit from leevalley that comes with washers and cups depending on what you want to use. Any tips for doing this? I haven't seen any reviews on this for the squall reels.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

here's one i did last year on a different Texas fishing forum. i originally learned how to diy mag from Surf Masters forum.

the Squall30 are very similar to the 545GS's that i'm replace them with. about 13-14 years ago when i got into surf fishing, i started with 2 washers and 5 mags. after the 1st trip i went down to 4, next trip went down to 3, then 2 mags were enough for me to power cast about 100yds without bird nesting.

i use 5 minute epoxy, zinc coated steel washers, neodynium mags, about 1/16" thick and 3/8" wide.










remove the left side plate, remove spool









you can use the imprinted marks or score the smooth surface


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

mix up a little bit of the epoxy and put some on the scored area and place a washer on it.










let it rest for about 30 minutes, add mags, then put it back together and let cure overnight.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

oh and the Squall40 is just a little wider than the Squall30. I had a 555GS which is similar to the Squall40.


----------



## magspa (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Skavatar. I ended up ordering the 1/4" diameter mags, there 1/10" thick. There's about 1/2" room on side of the reel so should be fine. The kit came with washers and cups. From what I've read, the cups will put the mags closer to the spool increasing resistance, requiring less mags. What do you think about adding a washer to the aside of the spool or will that bee too much?


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

Don't add anything to the spool. It'll interfere with the mags.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Reviving a dead thread, has anyone tried to mag the Penn Fathoms? Specifically, the 30 lever drag? It's been on my list of things to look into. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

sorry, haven't checked out this sub forum for a while.


it should work for the Fathom LD's since they use aluminum spools too.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

That is so cool! Where was this 20yrs ago when I surf fished!


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Skavatar said:


> sorry, haven't checked out this sub forum for a while.
> 
> it should work for the Fathom LD's since they use aluminum spools too.


I'm a bit confused. Aluminum is not magnetic. So what is interacting with the mags to slow down the spool?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

AFORWW said:


> I'm a bit confused. Aluminum is not magnetic. So what is interacting with the mags to slow down the spool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


The reason is called "eddy current" I believe. I had the same question years ago. It really works, however. I magged all my GS's.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

Dunedawg is correct.


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Very Interesting. I'll stick with a magnet and steel washer. More effective. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

